# Not Really a Joke, But Do You Remember The Ventures and "Walk, Don't Run?"



## rabbithutch (Aug 28, 2012)

Their Original Drummer


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you saying you are General George T. Babbitt, Jr.???

After a quick peek at your profile  ummm nevermind...

Saw the Ventures once in the 70s....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2012)

This was the only Ventures album I had but at 12-13 yearsold...Didn't want any other...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW that brought back some memories - they played at my High School Prom


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 28, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> WOW that brought back some memories - they played at my High School Prom


Thats a scream...

The Bouchard brothers had a band that evolved into the Blue Oyster Cult  ...played one of our proms..


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2012)

I can remember Simon and Garfunkle doing a concert at the College I attended.... $6 for a ticket....  

 ??? How long ago was that ???


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 29, 2012)

Early 70's John Denver was driving by our school stop and ask if he could play few songs for us.


----------

